# About the Aquatic Plant Ban in Texas



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Just in case you have not previously seen the link about the aquatic plant ban in Texas, I wanted to ensure all club members are aware. My apologies to club members already well aware of this.

Have you heard about the new legislation (passed legislation!) in Texas whereby a "white list" of approved aquatic plants is being developed by the Texas Department of Parks and Wildlife. By January 27, 2011, any one who possesses ANY aquatic plant not on the list will be subject of a fine of $500 per plant.

Any plant that the TPWD did not even consider and so could not possibly be on the white list becoms immediately banned.

New plants must be submitted to the TPWD for evaluation before anyone in Texas can legally possess them.

Read more about this at the following links:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/exotic/aquatic_plants/

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-forwarded-aquatic-gardeners-association.html

Public aquariums, wastewater treatment plants, research institutions and a couple of others can apply for permits to possess selected banned plants. There is no provision to allow "exotic plant" permits (for otherwise banned plants) to private individuals.

Specifically banned plants include (among others):
C. Wentdii
C. Becketti
Rotala indica

Very few aquatic mosses are approved (or were even evaluated)

Several crypts are approved but a bunch have not been considered/evaluated.

And they are regulating algae. Completely unintelligible what is approved and what is not.
If not permitted, will the State help remove it from our tanks?

For those not in Texas beware. Texas is one of the "trend setters" in new attempts to control the spread of invasive plants. Your state is undoubtedly watching what happens in Texas. You will likely be next!

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I wonder what plants i will need to torch and which ones I can keep.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Has anyone determined the process for recommending a plant for inclusion on the white list?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Angry the Clown said:


> Has anyone determined the process for recommending a plant for inclusion on the white list?


I have been sending lists of missing plants to the state, via the contacts listed on the web site at the first post of this thread.

bob


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

im not getting rid of nothing and since they need a warrant to cominto my home thats not gonna happen so they wont be able to catch me. buahahahaa!!!!! and since they dont monitor the mail i guess they wont get me. i dont flush plants or chuck them to the ditch i let them dry out and put them in the trash. 

i think this is totally uncalled for.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

removed


----------

